# Jailer Robert Ransom



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Jailer*
*Robert E. Ransom*
Gregg County Sheriff's Office, Texas

End of Watch: Friday, September 30, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 62

*Tour:* 36 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Jailer Robert Ransom suffered a fatal heart attack inside the Marvin A. Smith Criminal Justice Facility while responding to a medical emergency involving an inmate.

As other deputies attempted to revive the inmate Jailer Ransom rushed to retrieve an AED. He collapsed moments later. Both he and the inmate were transported to Good Sheppard Medical Center where he passed away. The inmate was assisting survived and was returned to the jail.

Jailer Ransom had served with the Gregg County Sheriff's Office for 11 years and had previously served with the Porter County, Indiana, Sheriff's Office for 25 years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Maxey Cerliano
Gregg County Sheriff's Office
101 E. Methvin Street
Suite 559
Longview, TX 75601

Phone: (903) 236-8400


----------

